# new tape job



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

did a bathroom today using fast cap and 847 with strait flex tape on inside corners , flats ....no mud on this tape coat


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

wet and stick ?

no thanks


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

keke said:


> wet and stick ?
> 
> no thanks


No 847 glue from trim-tex ....
its like no coat just mud the edge and your done. not saying its the best ...just wanted to try it


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

keke said:


> wet and stick ?
> 
> no thanks



wet n stick SUCKS !!! did try it, and all the butts had air problems, had to cut it up, prefill with hotmud and mesh it!! I would never use it again...

paper or FF


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> wet n stick SUCKS !!! did try it, and all the butts had air problems, had to cut it up, prefill with hotmud and mesh it!! I would never use it again...
> 
> paper or FF


why are you too saying wet and stick....this post is not wet and stick:wallbash: DOSE ANYONE READ THE POST:blink:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Do you think the glue will hold better than mud? What did you do for the joints?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Do you think the glue will hold better than mud? What did you do for the joints?


job is done...seams to work but don't think I will do it on big job...works great for a quick repair job... if you spray the wall or corner then the tape use a knife and wipe tight and use your inside roller in the corners it works....


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

C'mon meow. How much glue did you sniff?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

photos


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Do you think the glue will hold better than mud? What did you do for the joints?


on a pull test mud will pull apart....tt glue with ff will not pull apart so I wanted to try this:thumbsup:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Cool. Would love to be able to walk in a nice finished house and tape out a bathroom without using mudd. That would be awsome. Wish you had such good results that you would do it again.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

So how did the job turn out? Any blisters?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Tapes falling right off the walls? Ice ddint walk he ran away. LOL:jester:. No calls back as he threw phone in lake.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

the tape did not blister or come off....well I did pull the tape off one butt to see how it did. It took the paper off the drywall:yes:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Is it painted yet? Have they used the shower? I would be worried about moisture in about a year or so. I probly would have tried it in a closet first.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

boco said:


> Tapes falling right off the walls? Ice ddint walk he ran away. LOL:jester:. No calls back as he threw phone in lake.


I like Ice's way-take the money and run away


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

boco said:


> Is it painted yet? Have they used the shower? I would be worried about moisture in about a year or so. I probly would have tried it in a closet first.


if it dose come off its at a friends house and I will fix it....its just a test job so did not do it for much money....but I think it will last longer then paper tape


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Started a repair job today. The contractor got a bid from us a couple months ago. Then decided to do it himself. Hung all in 8' board. Mesh tape on flats and butts. Spray glued flex in the angles. House is now half textured and he called us to fix it. I don't think he used a knife bigger than 6". As soon as I started to coat angles. The flex started blistering.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Run away. Dont pass go. Dont collect $50.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> Started a repair job today. The contractor got a bid from us a couple months ago. Then decided to do it himself. Hung all in 8' board. Mesh tape on flats and butts. Spray glued flex in the angles. House is now half textured and he called us to fix it. I don't think he used a knife bigger than 6". As soon as I started to coat angles. The flex started blistering.


I would bet 100.000 he did not use trim tex glue....he most likely used a 3M ....trim tex glue is the best:thumbup:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Two days to fix up all this mess. Had two guys on sanders all day yesterday sanding off the texture. Three guys there today skimming. Two guys tomorrow sanding and primer. House gets retextured Friday witch is funny cuz I scheduled that day off two months ago for surgery. Looks like my boss is coming out of retirement to spray texture !


----------

